# Wife Learns To Drive My LS Tractor



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

I figured it was time for my wife to learn how to operate my tractor just in case something happens to me. She actually impressed me lol.


----------



## BrandonSeidel (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice. Now that my tractor has a cab (XR4140HC), the wife will mow the pasture for me. Its great.


----------



## JohnKelly (Dec 22, 2018)

Mallard5Farmhouse said:


> I figured it was time for my wife to learn how to operate my tractor just in case something happens to me. She actually impressed me lol.


At twelve months later I hope your wife is now an experienced tractor driver.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Wife tried it twice. She's not interested anymore. And my machine has the Power-Shift and not the gear grinding setup either. 

She also didn't like the riding mower. haha 

Now, my older boys both had turns in the past year. No issues.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I tried to tell be wife the basics on my Deere, and I didn't get halfway through the starting procedure before she said to forget it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I laughed! That was the same reception I got from my wife. Another time, I actually got her on it to haul a large gas fireplace on the forks. I was walking along keeping it stable when all the sudden she dumped it on the lawn. You never heard someone yell so loud! Her leg hit the loader control stick and she didn't realize. She held her hands up and blurted out that she was only touching the steering wheel! I do all the tractoring now.



Groo said:


> I tried to tell be wife the basics on my Deere, and I didn't get halfway through the starting procedure before she said to forget it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I laughed! That was the same reception I got from my wife. Another time, I actually got her on it to haul a large gas fireplace on the forks. I was walking along keeping it stable when all the sudden she dumped it on the lawn. You never heard someone yell so loud! Her leg hit the loader control stick and she didn't realize. She held her hands up and blurted out that she was only touching the steering wheel! I do all the tractoring now.


I told her I had to use the starter to creep it the last couple feet into the garage, and she didn't even know I parked it in the garage. 

Better start breaking the kids in on operating it before I kick the bucket.


----------

